
Turning 8-Bit Sprites into Printable 3D Models (2012) - bemmu
http://0fps.net/2012/09/18/turning-8-bit-sprites-into-printable-3d-models/
======
byuu
A very cool idea with impressive results, but sadly, side-scrollers will only
have left/right sprites, and top-down games will only have
front/back/left/right. Whereas the Mario example in the article also has
top/bottom.

So to actually use this, you're going to have to be able to make the missing
sides yourself. And if you can do that, you can probably design a better 3D
block model as well.

~~~
egometry
Not necessarily. 3D modelling and sprite artistry are very different skills.

------
6581
Related: [http://voxelbuilder.com/](http://voxelbuilder.com/) \- supports
building your own models and either printing them to build paper models, or
generating STL files.

